# Anyone knows what happened to Anna Silk?



## Noctosphere (Apr 30, 2018)

I mean, we haven't heard of her since the end of Lost Girl
She was a really good actress, I loved her in this tv show
I'd like to see more of her, but she hasn't been a main character in any other show from what i've read
Anyone heard anything about her?


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 30, 2018)

She had a kid in 2013 and another in 2016. Lost girl ended in 2016. So she's probably just enjoying motherhood?  Gotta admit lost girl is one of my guilty pleasures kind of show. I like it but boy it was shit sometimes.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 30, 2018)

dimmidice said:


> She had a kid in 2013 and another in 2016. Lost girl ended in 2016. So she's probably just enjoying motherhood?  Gotta admit lost girl is one of my guilty pleasures kind of show. I like it but boy it was shit sometimes.


you mean Massimo?
crying for his mother


----------

